# Suprecur Nasal Spray and Ibufrofen



## annouska (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi, Please can you advise if it is safe for me take nurofen headache tablets whilst using the nasal spray? I have been on the spray 6 days now and since starting have had throat irritation and now symptoms of a cold (nasal and chest). Do you think this is related to the spray? 

Many thanks!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Annouska,

The sore throat and cold symptoms are unrelated to the spray; just lousy timing   Hope it's not too bad. You can take simple analgesics such as paracetamol or ibuprofen if you need to as they don't interact with the spray.

All the best for your cycle  
Maz x


----------



## annouska (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Maz, thanks for getting back to me, its much appreciated!


----------

